# Free Fedora 7 DVD



## laptops4u (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi All,
I have downloaded Fedora 7 a DVD ISO.
I can Send u this iso on a DVD, U dont have to Pay any thing but Courier charges to a courier Boy.
I neeed following Details :-
Name
Adders
Pin Code
Email ID

IP me these details and ill send u DVD right away.

Bye.
Linux Fan


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 5, 2007)

What locations are you shipping them to and why ISO on a disc and not the ISO made into a disc, if I interpreted it right ..


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 5, 2007)

Do u own a DVD ROM factory


----------



## laptops4u (Jun 5, 2007)

I am from Mumbai.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 5, 2007)

laptops4u said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> I have downloaded Fedora 7 a DVD ISO.
> I can Send u this iso on a DVD, U dont have to Pay any thing but Courier charges to a courier Boy.
> I neeed following Details :-
> ...




Dear, why u r doing so ???


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes. What are your intentions. Are you doing so just for publicity. (I dont have a problem in that as long as you actually ship those DVDs.).

I can't get why would you want to do that...


----------



## mediator (Jun 5, 2007)

Out of box rootkits?


----------



## faraaz (Jun 5, 2007)

Come on guys...laptops4u is offering us Fedora DVDs out of the goodness of his heart and we immediately attack him...

What dirty, suspicious b@st@rds we are! So yeah, laptops4u...why you giving it out for free?


----------



## spynic (Jun 5, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Come on guys...laptops4u is offering us Fedora DVDs out of the goodness of his heart and we immediately attack him...
> 
> What dirty, suspicious b@st@rds we are! So yeah, laptops4u...why you giving it out for free?


 
coz its freE?
n ye he aint payin for shippin..
c'mon... dnt doubt ppl so much.. he may be doin outta goodwill!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 5, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Come on guys...laptops4u is offering us Fedora DVDs out of the goodness of his heart and we immediately attack him...
> 
> What dirty, suspicious b@st@rds we are! *So yeah, laptops4u...why you giving it out for free?*



LOL.

OK I sended him my details by PM. Lets see what happens.
Hey Lappy Boy. Check your PM.


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 5, 2007)

As long as i don't have to pay anything in advance.. I'm cool...


----------



## spynic (Jun 5, 2007)

btw.. who pays for the blanks(dvd)?


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 5, 2007)

spynic said:
			
		

> btw.. who pays for the blanks(dvd)?



His nick is Laptops4u..... if he have the power of giving laptops to other, why cant he give just a 12 Rs DVD with a free OS on it?


----------



## Garbage (Jun 5, 2007)

spynic said:
			
		

> btw.. who pays for the blanks(dvd)?



Thats the point we were asking for?

Why he wants to ship it all FREE only taking courier charges?

Is he wants to be an LINUX ANGEL for us ?? lolz....


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jun 5, 2007)

wo! no need to suspect him yaar if he is offering y don't u order him rather than suspecting and questioning from where he will get $$ for blank DVD's


----------



## spynic (Jun 5, 2007)

i can understand software being freee....
now its H/W too!!!..

bill gates learn somethin!!!


----------



## cynosure (Jun 5, 2007)

OK. I was the first one to read this thread and then I ignored it
But now since everybody is just PMing him I will wait and watch. 

QuizMaster when you get your DVD then please tell me.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 5, 2007)

People .. You don't have any idea how much he'd charge for the courier do you?  Think on it ..


----------



## mehulved (Jun 5, 2007)

And well Fedora CD/DVD contains media check AFAIK. So, not much chance of tampering. And also one can compare the md5sum, if you doubt about tampering or such.
And as to charging excessive for courier, decide in advance by which courier will he be sending, and find out about the prices from mumbai to your place.

If you do things properly not much chances of anyone getting duped.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 6, 2007)

Hmm.. I also sent a couple of CDs/DVDs to people on this forum and elsewhere! And i didnt charge anything.. Not for the media price, and neither for the courier!


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Jun 7, 2007)

Great Job Then Kalpik


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 7, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Hmm.. I also sent a couple of CDs/DVDs to people on this forum and elsewhere! And i didnt charge anything.. Not for the media price, and neither for the courier!


Really.
OK be my friend (I am greedy ).
I' will pay courier, What can you send me...


----------



## phreak0ut (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow Kalpik! If I'd seen this well in advance, I would have asked the DVD/CD myself instead of downloading it. Since I lack a broadband connection now, wait for a PM from my side


----------



## Tech Geek (Jun 7, 2007)

how much would the courirr wala charge??????


----------



## Manshahia (Jun 7, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Hmm.. I also sent a couple of CDs/DVDs to people on this forum and elsewhere! And i didnt charge anything.. Not for the media price, and neither for the courier!


me too kalpik... sent a SUSE DVD to a person in bangalore..(i think he was from a village)..[]


----------



## Garbage (Jun 7, 2007)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> how much would the courirr wala charge??????



may be 1 or 2K...  Just kidding..

If it's really going on, then Linux Community must be pride of "Kalpik"


----------



## kalpik (Jun 7, 2007)

Heh.. Naah, i aint kidding! Ok.. I use writex DVDs, that's about 13 bucks a piece, the courier guy charges 10 bucks within city and 20 bucks outside city.. So if someone genuinely needs those, i send them.. That is ofcourse if i have some spare money left for that month! I think of all the people i've sent CDs/DVDs too, only ankurgupta.me sent me the money, that too he sent it zabardasti.. I didnt ask for the money  Though a little bit charity is fine, please dont swarm me with requests! Its not the money that bothers me, its the time i have to spend writing, packing, and taking it to the courier guy.. Im a busy person and a lil lazy too


----------



## Garbage (Jun 8, 2007)

gr8 job Kalpik !!!! 

Keep it up....


----------



## dinesh_mettur (Jun 8, 2007)

send for me also ...


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jun 8, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Heh.. Naah, i aint kidding! Ok.. I use writex DVDs, that's about 13 bucks a piece, the courier guy charges 10 bucks within city and 20 bucks outside city.. So if someone genuinely needs those, i send them.. That is ofcourse if i have some spare money left for that month! I think of all the people i've sent CDs/DVDs too, only ankurgupta.me sent me the money, that too he sent it zabardasti.. I didnt ask for the money  Though a little bit charity is fine, please dont swarm me with requests! Its not the money that bothers me, its the time i have to spend writing, packing, and taking it to the courier guy.. Im a busy person and a lil lazy too



C'mon man...I cant keep asking you for free DVDs everytime...
Not every1 has the luxury of downloading at 25-30mbps...
And when we both are in the same city why not share some of the content


----------



## kalpik (Jun 8, 2007)

Heh.. Not to forget, you also sent me a free DVD


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 8, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Heh.. Not to forget, you also sent me a free DVD




why dont you join as ambassador at fedora project


----------



## blueshift (Jun 8, 2007)

oh..man.
I had ordered Ubuntu CD from Shipit site. I didn't received here.

Is Fedora better than Ubuntu in terms of softwares? coz i think Ubuntu doesn't give any extra s/w in the cd.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 8, 2007)

^ try custom Ubuntu DVD-contains most of da softwares.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 9, 2007)

shri75 said:
			
		

> why dont you join as ambassador at fedora project


I could! But as i said, i dont have time to entertain bulk requests


----------



## blueshift (Jun 9, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^ try custom Ubuntu DVD-contains most of da softwares.


and where can I get that??


----------



## zyberboy (Jun 9, 2007)

laptops4u is gone..


----------



## praka123 (Jun 9, 2007)

blueshift said:
			
		

> and where can I get that??


 torrents!,direct or build one ur own 
*nginyang.uvt.nl/feisty/
*ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/
*blog.mypapit.net/2005/12/how-to-build-ubuntu-dvd-images.html
for devel version(testing) Gutsy Gibbon try:
*cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 9, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> I could! But as i said, i dont have time to entertain bulk requests


 
its not neccessary to accept bulk requests, you can take as much you can afford(both money and time) that month as time is constraint for you


----------



## blueshift (Jun 14, 2007)

so did anybody ordered DVD?


----------



## Pathik (Jun 14, 2007)

well people give ur addresses to only trusted people on the forum... like kalpik.. not to any1 who offers u a free dvd..


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 14, 2007)

^^ you can get it from your local lug.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah LUG members should be happy to provide you with a copy. They will either charge you for the cost of media or ask you to provide the CD/DVD.
Or if you want it, you can buy F7 DVD for Rs.250 at CST. hehe.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 14, 2007)

ILUG-BOM => *www.glug-bom.org/Data/ObjectType/I/ILUG-BOM/viewObjectType
Place your request here => *db.glug-bom.org/wiki/index.php/CDs_Wanted
or 
If you can drop by at VJTI then inform me I will ask one of the guys who has F7 DVD to make a copy.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 14, 2007)

Kenshin said:
			
		

> Can i get any distro...cool then


 
offcourse and also depends on availability with the lug, generally you can exchange the media for two empty discs.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 14, 2007)

^^ then what are waiting for,hit the road and kick the gas


----------



## mehulved (Jun 15, 2007)

That is the problem. People don't bother to read the stickies. This information has been around in the stickies for such a long time.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Jun 15, 2007)

Mumbai    vasai (w) compu shop any dvd including fedora 7 (Rs75)/dvd


----------

